
Fossil – High-reliability, distributed software configuration management system - saintPirelli
https://www.fossil-scm.org/index.html/doc/tip/www/index.wiki
======
bipson
I realize this is returning because of the current events, just for reference,
(some of the) previous discussions on HN:

[[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15752725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15752725)]

[[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13668952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13668952)]

[[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12673229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12673229)]

[[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8697028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8697028)]

~~~
merricksb
Also, 2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17230766](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17230766)

------
mmoez
We've been using Fossil for more than 6 years as our primary SCM for more than
30 internal projects.

No problems with it so far. Its easy deployment as well as the ability to run
a full SCM with a Web UI from a 3 or 4 MB executable on Windows or Linux is
baffling for any new developer who is introduced to it.

~~~
maxxxxx
How many people do you have working on your projects? We tried fossil a few
years ago but it was too barebones to implement our processes.

~~~
mmoez
A dozen at most per project. I must also note that we've built in 2012 a
multi-project Web UI over it that proved useful to empower project managers to
create their own repositories and manage ACLs (One day we'll probably release
that thing since it offers a Github-like experience with Fossil at its core.)

By the way, right now the biggest project Fossil manages for us is a source
code for a 15 years old project (still maintained) with a footprint of around
100 MB (source code in C/C#/XML/Bash/Python/BAT, docs, XML config/spec files.)

~~~
exikyut
That web UI will be interesting to many, I'm quite confident - and considering
the exodus that's recently happened, people are looking for exactly those
kinds of upper-management-friendly interfaces for VCS.

I was just wondering... maybe put a few screenshots on a landing page along
with a "coming soon"... could solicit some feedback, and capitalize on the
current trend of looking for alternatives.

------
krylon
At work, I _really_ like the fact that the whole program is just one
executable I can drop anywhere on my PATH and get to work. The builtin wiki is
very nice, too.

